# Full English Breakfast??



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone know of a place in mall of the emirates or anywhere near to JLT that serves an all day full english breakfast???


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

McGettigans at the Bonnington Hotel in JLT is probably the best option, although they'll probably call it an Irish breakfast. Failing that, the Jebel Ali Club in Jebel Ali Village.


----------



## Tony0202 (Sep 23, 2011)

Laila_ said:


> Anyone know of a place in mall of the emirates or anywhere near to JLT that serves an all day full english breakfast???


Hi Laila,

Try Cafe Havana at MOE.

Cheers!
Tony


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Emirates Golf Club, the best by far, proper pork bacon and sausages and even black pudding!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

More Cafe does one also, big chain around Dubai


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Underground at Habtour in Marina...amazing brekkie, awesome bacon!


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a breakfast in McGettins and it was terrible. They deep fried everything. I went to underground today and it was amazing, and cheaper too. The bacon is cooked on the griddle and taste loverly  It was 70AED in there


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jebel Ali Club doesn't have a pork licence any more (at least it didn't up to a week ago)

Byblos Hotel in the Marina, Nell Gwynne's


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Jebel Ali Club doesn't have a pork licence any more (at least it didn't up to a week ago)
> 
> Byblos Hotel in the Marina, Nell Gwynne's


IMO by far the best full English in DUbai is Fibber McGee's. If you have never been there before it is a job and a half to find, but beautiful full english and a Pint for 40aed on a friday!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> IMO by far the best full English in DUbai is Fibber McGee's. If you have never been there before it is a job and a half to find, but beautiful full english and a Pint for 40aed on a friday!


I keep meaning to try it but always end up going for the roast. Dubliners in Meridan village also do a pretty decent pork fry up. Avoid the Harvester in Crown Plaza, had me in bed for three days afterwards.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Emirates Golf Club.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Agree about fibber Mcgees we quite often go for lunch full menu and a any drink for 55 dhs that includes premium beers. Had the fry up last week was excellent washed down with a pint of strongbow. Old school!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Properness.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This thread is filling up "Friday" in my diary, rather quickly......


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

bigjimbo said:


> imo by far the best full english in dubai is fibber mcgee's. If you have never been there before it is a job and a half to find, but beautiful full english and a pint for 40aed on a friday!


+100!


----------

